# Fishing on 3 mile sat june 1st



## SilverIris (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey mates, figured it was finally time to post... lol.. been a reader a long time figured id share. Cause i kinda think 3 mile is under rated. Went out about 3 am with my girlfriend cause we couldn't sleep got a lot of of bites from great bait sized grunts and some eating sized white trout as we always do. Well around 4 started seeing alot of top water action bait jumping and whatnot. So changed up a rod to just free line one of the bait fish we had caught. And in no time was hooked up with something pulling drag hard.. after a short fight it ran behind a pilling and broke me off.. so i re-tied and in no time was back on and started walking so it wouldnt try the same thing. We were thinking it was a shark because of hard runs and no shake. Just a heavy pull.. wound up being a 28" red. After measuing it 3 times and thinking about trimming its tail i snapped a photo and threw it back an watched as he slowly paddled back to the depths. 1 inch smaller and i would have had lunch.. but was so much fun i wouldnt dare complain.. we hooked up a few more times but didnt land any others my 20lb floro leaders just were not cutting it this trip. Normaly we go out an hour or too and just have fun with the pin fish and other small species. But its nice to see big ones are still out there.. one of our neighbors whom was out there since 9pm told us he landed 5 sharks and a couple reds the biggest 52 inches he had pictures of the beautiful fish.. anyones was a great morning on 3 mile. Will be headed back out again soon.. im going to try and post a picture of mine but knkw some people have trouble with it. Since this is my first post gona see if i get lucky my shoe size is 13 double wide... and this amazing fish dwarfs it.. take care and tight lines


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice red and good first post !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverIris (Jun 1, 2019)

Murphy's Law said:


> Nice red and good first post
> 
> Thanks mate 🙂


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great report! Welcome aboard, Jason is gonna steal that picture for his foot thread!


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Sounds like fun! Thanks for the report


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch . Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

👍 First post ! Welcome in.


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice fish! Yeah that foot's on record now


----------

